# C.O Report bear dogs killed by wolves



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

CO David Miller responded to two reports of wolf depredation involving bear hunting dogs from a local hound hunter. The first incident involved a hunting dog being attacked and eaten in the Baraga plains area. After the first loss of the first dog the hunter turned his efforts the next week to an area approximately five miles away. His hounds began chasing a bear which led them again into the Baraga Plains area. This time two plot hounds were killed and partially eaten by wolves.


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

Wow - when did this happen? And what's the source of the report?


IMHO it was just a matter of time before this happened. More information would be helpful as you are likely to encounter some skeptics


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

i got this info right off of the dnr website in the co reports im not to sure when it happen but it was in the lastest reports which i think was from the 10 of sep


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

http://www.michigandnr.com/law/ReportWeekDetail.asp?Week=9/10/2006


----------



## Swampblind (Sep 23, 2006)

This has been happening for quit a few years Woods and Water had an article I beleive 2 years ago now with several confirmed reports where bear dogs were killed by wolves. Its gonna happen too bad we cant do much about it besides keep the dogs out of the woods.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Seems odd to me that the wolves woud bother a strong animal like a bear dog. I don't imagine it's a feeding activity, must be a territorial thing. Anyone in the know on this?


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

A wolf can take any dog, regardless of how big and strong it may be, as long as it takes it by surprise, which a wolf always hunts with. Wolves will usually avoid a pack of dogs together, but if the dog gets off by itself, well...it's a territory thing.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

i was just posting this to let all know if you would be up there with bear dogs or bird dogs. i will tell you one thing i know there is alot of wolves in that supposeily 6 wolf pack. and they travel a very long range my dads house is on the outside of the baraga plains and we have had em by our house. last year my grandparents had 9 of them run across his deck down the steps and out on the lake.


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

Wolves will kill any other canine that comes into their territory. I have heard of them coming to dogs treeing. They must realize that once treed unless the bear bails out the pack will stay there. They then come in and try to scatter the pack. 

I have heard recently of some reports 3 wolves killed down here in the NLP. Has anybody else heard this or can confirm it?


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Sam22 said:


> Seems odd to me that the wolves woud bother a strong animal like a bear dog. I don't imagine it's a feeding activity, must be a territorial thing. Anyone in the know on this?


Does it matter?


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

Jumpshootin' said:


> Does it matter?


Inquiring minds want to know.

Seriously, he just asked an animal behavior question. A lot of time is spent on this site analyzing deer, bear, fish, etc behavior. Why not wolves? Those of us that have em in our backyards are better off knowing as much as possible about them.

My understanding is that it's a territorial thing, as others above have said. Check out this article by Scott Richards of Idaho, who had dogs attacked and killed by wolves out there. This is the direction we're heading in the UP:

http://www.idahopress.com/articles/2006/06/07/news/news3.txt


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

I like it when the french mountain dogs get a hold of the wolves and rip them to shreds. Them and the mastiff's are the only other canine that put it but good to the wild dogs. :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## U.P. Whackmaster (Oct 13, 2005)

Tsk, tsk,tsk! I hate to be an I told you so, but I told you so! What's it going to take until people understand that wolves are no good! It is bad JUJU to have the wolf around. Our old time settlers knew something. Documented attacks in Canada now. Mind you these aren't our domesticated, documented, studied till they have no fear of man, wolves either. These are wild wolves attacking people! WHAT DO YOU THINK IS GOING TO HAPPEN NEXT? Now its our hunting dogs, next it will be us. One day, Joe Hunter will go out hunting and not come back when he normally does. When investigated, they'll find it was the wolves that caused the disappearance. Then, what do you think will happen? You guessed it! Just like in California with the Mountain Lion, everyone will want them gone but its kinda hard to repeal laws. Especially Federal ones like the Endangered Species Act. 
Now,I can hear all the naysayers, if you don't like the threat the wolves pose, live somewhere else. If you're afraid that your dog will get attacked or killed, don't go out. They belong there. Listen up!!!! I chose to live and stay here in the U.P. because of its peace, tranquility, and abundance of game. All of those things are becoming a thing of the past. Used to be alot of game, especially whitetails until the wolves were introduce. Guess why they flourished? Lots of whitetails! Stop hunting my dog? No, I think not! Stop venturing into the woods? Nah, if threatened, lead will fly, wolves will die! End of story!! Fine me, I'll be on my way! I pay my taxes and purchase my hunting licenses. It is through these monies that the wolf restoration/ research is/was funded. I didn't ask for the re-introduction and neither were my fellow outdoorspersons. If we had, it would have been a resounding NO! We know the impact of such an Alpha predator on an already stressed deer herd. It does go farther than that as next it will be humans on the dinner plate.
 Our old timers knew something about the wolf. Why do you think it was eradicated? Then some yogurt sucker thinks that we need to have it back in the ecosystem. In a perfect world!! This isn't a perfect world, it is not an entirely wild world either. Man is on the backdoor of nature everywhere in the lower 48. It is just a matter of time before they cause enough trouble, if that is what you would call a fatality, for something to be done. All I know is if it comes down to it, defending my son, dogs or self, the wolf will clearly LOSE!!! 'Enuf said!!
 Whack


----------



## bucklessyooper (Jun 13, 2003)




----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

How long does it take a wolf to "kill and partially eat" a hunting dog?


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

I don't think if it was happening you would have enough time to stop it.


----------



## Masterblaster1 (Sep 28, 2004)

If it was up to me i'd been shooting wolves a long time ago.....


----------



## SpringCreek Rock (Jun 10, 2003)

I heard as of yesterday there was up to 13 dogs killed so far as that came from hound hunter that came from up that way, as a houndsmen myself there is somthing wrong here for sure ? heck the way it's going there are going to be more wolfs then bear in no time at all, i have heard that bells on your dogs help has anybody else heard this before ?


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

I think I remember some guys from Wisconsin saying that bells helped for a short time but then the wolves got used to them.


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

lang49 said:


> How long does it take a wolf to "kill and partially eat" a hunting dog?



not long at all. Think college students at thanksgiving dinner and you pretty much got the picture.


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

That link provides a good bit of info on the damage of wolves. For those who lack experience and are just spouting off with their lack of knowledge on this subject should follow the link and spend some time reading.


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

For example:

Algonquin Provincial Park is one of several areas where people are encouraged to "howl" at the wolves in hopes of a response from the wild wolves in the area. In August, 1996, the Delventhal family of Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, were spending a nine-day family vacation in Algonquin and joined a group of Scouts in "howling" at the wolves. They were answered by the howl of a solitary wolf.



That night the Delventhals decided to sleep out under the stars. Young Zachariah was dreaming when he suddenly felt excruciating pain in his face. A lone wolf had bit him in the face and was dragging him from his sleeping bag. Zach screamed and Tracy, Zach's Mother, raced to his side and picked him up, saturating her thermal shirt with blood from Zach's wounds.



The wolf stood menacingly less than a yard away. Tracy yelled at her husband, Thom, who leapt from his sleeping bag and charged the wolf. The wolf retreated and then charged at Tracy and Zach. The charges were repeated. Finally the wolf left. Thom turned a flashlight on 11-year-old Zach and gasped "Oh, my God!" "The boy's face had been ripped open. His nose was crushed. Parts of his mouth and right cheek were torn and dangling. Blood gushed from puncture wounds below his eyes, and the lower part of his right ear was missing." Zach was taken to a hospital in Toronto where a plastic surgeon performed four hours of reconstructive surgery. Zach received more than 80 stitches in his face. 



Canadian officials baited the Delventhals' campsite and captured and destroyed a 60-lb wild male wolf. No further attacks have occurred since. (Cook, Kathy; "Night of the Wolf" READER'S DIGEST, July 1997, pp. 114-119.)

Humans have been attacked by wolves in Alaska. The late David Tobuk carried scars on his face from a wolf attack on him as a small child. The incident occurred around the turn of the century in interior Alaska. David was playing in his village near a river. An old wolf came into the village and bit David in the face and started to carry him off. Other Eskimos saw the wolf dragging the child off and started yelling and screaming. The wolf dropped the child and was shot by an old Eskimo trapper who had a gun. (Interview with Frank Tobuk, brother, Bettles, Alaska, December 1988.)



Paul Tritt, an Athabascan Indian, was attacked by a lone wolf while working a trap line. Paul was setting a snare, looked up and saw a wolf lunging at him. He threw his arm up in front of his face and it was bitten severely by the wolf. A struggle ensued. Tritt was able to get to his sled, grab a gun and kill the wolf. Nathaniel Frank, a companion, helped Tritt wash the wound with warm water. Frank took Tritt, via dog sled, to Fort Yukon to see a doctor. The arm healed, but Tritt never regained full use of it. Several years later, the arm developed problems and had to be amputated. (Interview with Paul Tritt, Venetie, Alaska, November, 1988)



Two wolf attacks on humans occurred in 2000.



Icy Bay, Alaska - Six-year-old John Stenglein and a nine-year-old friend were playing outside his family's trailer at a logging camp when a wild wolf came out of the woods towards the boys. The boys ran and the wolf attacked young Stenglein from the back, biting him on the back and buttocks. Adults, hearing the boy's screams, came and chased the wolf away. The wolf returned a few moments later and was shot. According to Alaska Department of Fish and Game (ADF&G) officials, the wolf was a healthy wild wolf that apparently attacked without provocation. The boy was flown to Yakutat and recieved stitches there for his wounds. Later, however, the bites became infected and the boy had to be hospitalized. (Reports and Interviews on file and available upon request.)



Vargas Island, British Colombia - University student, Scott Langevin, 23, was on a kayak trip with friends. They camped out on a beach and, about 1 AM, Langevin awoke with something pulling on his sleeping bag. He looked out and came face to face with a wild wolf. Langevin yelled at the wolf and it attacked, biting him on the hand. Langevin attempted to force the wolf toward a nearby campfire, but as he turned, the wolf jumped on his back and started biting him on the back of his head. Friends, hearing his yells, came to his aid and scared the wolf away. Fifty (50) stitches were required to close the wound on Langevin's head. British Colombia Ministry of Enviroment officials speculate the reason for the attack was due to the wolves occasionally being fed by humans although there was no evidence that Langevin or any of his party fed these animals. (Reports and Interviews on file and available upon request.)



This is but a brief summary of a few verifiable accounts of attacks on humans by healthy wild wolves in North American History.



Biologists tell us that the wolves of Asia and North America are one and the same species. Wolf attacks are common in many parts of Asia.


----------



## n.pike (Aug 23, 2002)

Whack, give us a PO Box to send ammo and donations. I'll trust your judgement on this over a flatlander any time.


----------



## yoopertoo (Nov 23, 2005)

There was a wolf atack in Wawa this summer. I lost the link, but a lone wolf came down to the beach and attacked some little girl.


----------



## U.P. Whackmaster (Oct 13, 2005)

I hate generalizing or pidgeon-holing others from abroad. I have met many on this site and afield who are very knowledgeable in the outdoors. I'm not saying that you have to be a Yooper to be the foremost authority on the outdoors and wildlife or that all Yoopers are formost authorities on the outdoors!!! I have been called a "dumb" Yooper by that other percentile from downstate, Illinois, Indiana, etc. or have heard them in bars, stores etc. talkin' trash about Yoopers! There are quite a few of us who are educated (college degrees) and are professionals in our business careers! There are other though, those "armchair biologists or well read "experts!" You know the type! They don't know deer poop from porcupine poop but are the experts in areas such as wolves!!!
I can only tell you that most Yoopers (98%) of us have or do spend most of their time in the woods and on the water. This is why we chose to stay and live here! My personal experience and observations, 34 years in the outdoors, has taught me to be a successful hunter, trapper, and fisherman. When I tell you the wolves have been here, with the MDNR's babysitting since the mid 70's..... its the truth! When I say they are wreaking havoc on deer herds throughout the U.P......... its the truth! When I tell you I have been looked at by a wolf like I was a snicky-snack....its the truth! I AM the type of person that was raised to tell the truth and that a man is only as good as his WORD!!!! What truly burns by buns is remarks by those who do NOT LIVE here, spend very LITTLE TIME each year here, or RESIDE IN AN AREA that DOESN'T HAVE wolves, telling me and others there's no problem with the wolves up there! It's nice to have them there! The low deer numbers are caused by poaching Yoopers and car-deer accidents!!!!!!! Okay, believe that if you want!!! You do with the info what you will. Its like going into grizzly country. If you know they are there, you can take precautions. Carry a handgun, bear pepper spray (if you want to taste like a taco) or whatever protection available. You can also look at the statistics by experts and say to yourself," the experts say I have a greater chance of winning the lottery than being attacked by a bear!" Its okay, I'll be allright!!! Once again, do with the info what you will.DO NOT compromise someone elses outdoor experience or life with your "the wolf is nice and should be there attitude!" I realize they are here. Fine! I realize that there are those who think it is a rush to hunt where there is a perceived danger! Fine! I personally will be carrying my trust Wilson Combat .45 or .454 Casull. One other thing I HAVE learned in the years I've spent in the outdoors is to NEVER take a chance!!! Even a percieved danger or risk!!! So, what you naysayers do or say is irrelevant to me! I hope that if you run into trouble, I or another non-risk taker is near by and can help you. I hope that when they call me out on a search and rescue mission to find a missing hunter that a.) it isn't one of you or b.) you weren't in wolf country! That is my .02 cents, 'enuff said!!!! 
 Whack


----------



## MUSHY1 (Mar 16, 2004)

Well said, UP Whackmaster......It will be just like everything else, if the law doesnt change, then SOMEONE will have to use COMMENSENCE to do whats right and nessesary. Yeah, whats it going to take, someones son or daughter killed by a pack of dogs. I dont think so, Whackem and stackem. Ive just noticed this Thread, and if I was a Bear hunter I would be Pissed off if my hunting dogs where killed by a Wolf. You are so right about our forefathers, if they didnt think it was a problem, they would not have had to re-introduce these "Wild Dogs" back into the System.

Mushy


----------

